# SpO2 waveform



## 82-Alpha599 (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyone know of a good website to refresh on SpO2 waveform reading.  couldn't find much online myself.  

Thanks

PS. pictures preferred


----------



## redcrossemt (Jun 15, 2010)

No good proven reason to "read" the SpO2 waveform, as far as I know. The only reason I look at the waveform is to verify that the signal is good. Example: SpO2 is reading only 85% - I would look at the waveform and make sure it is consistent.

There's a few studies out there talking about possible detection of pulsus paradoxus secondary to pericardial effusions, as well as utilizing the waveform to guide fluid therapy. I'm not able to find multiple or large studies in favor of either one, though.

EtCO2 waveforms are where it's at!


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 16, 2010)

Try this for simply looking at signal quality: http://ccforum.com/content/3/2/R11/figure/F3

If you have good sensor placement, the SpO2 can give a pretty good hint at low perfusion in that area... If you're looking at a monitor with both ECG and SpO2 displayed at the same time, you might be able to see non-perfusing or poor perfusing beats...


----------



## skivail (Jun 16, 2010)

PM me with your e-mail and I will send you a great PDF I have.


----------



## DV_EMT (Jun 16, 2010)

its not much are far as waveforms go, but if your looking to see how "accurate" an SPO2 reading is from a remote Telemetry monitor the "HR" and "Pulse T" should match up.


----------



## 82-Alpha599 (Jun 17, 2010)

yeah, ive always just looked for consistency and have noticed patterns but figured i would check and see if the squiggly line i was looking at had any diagnostic significance.


----------



## 82-Alpha599 (Jun 17, 2010)

Akulahawk said:


> Try this for simply looking at signal quality: http://ccforum.com/content/3/2/R11/figure/F3
> 
> If you have good sensor placement, the SpO2 can give a pretty good hint at low perfusion in that area... If you're looking at a monitor with both ECG and SpO2 displayed at the same time, you might be able to see non-perfusing or poor perfusing beats...




Ahh nice one

Thanks


----------



## irish_handgrenade (Jun 26, 2010)

just a question dont take it the wrong way, but why do you want to read SPO2 waveforms? SPO2 is a far inferior way of gauging how well your pt. is absorbing O2. There are too many factors that can affect oxygenation, and perfusion that SPO2 will not detect, but will still give you a 100% reading.


----------



## LondonMedic (Jun 26, 2010)

Akulahawk said:


> Try this for simply looking at signal quality: http://ccforum.com/content/3/2/R11/figure/F3
> 
> If you have good sensor placement, the SpO2 can give a pretty good hint at low perfusion in that area... If you're looking at a monitor with both ECG and SpO2 displayed at the same time, you might be able to see non-perfusing or poor perfusing beats...


Much more reliable to do this with IABP monitoring.


----------

